# New Australian Cresteds



## Heather Lynn (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got them today, they are about 8 months old and the seller wasn't sure if they were a male and female, but they sure do like hanging out together. SO much different than any pidge or ring neck I've had before. One "whoops" after going to a different perch, and the other flys right over to it.
They are in an 8' long by 4' aviary and seem very happy.


----------



## Heather Lynn (Dec 19, 2011)

Crumby phone pic from tonight, they're enjoying the fourth floor.  I was surprised to see them sharing a nest box together, thought they would stick to the perches.
Getting along perfectly with my sweet mellow Russian Tumblers


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, nice looking birds 
I missed your thread introducing yourself...Welcome to PT, its a great place!
Where in NH are you? I grew up in Portsmouth, but now just over the bridge in Eliot.


----------



## Heather Lynn (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks very much Waynette! Ya I love this forum 
I'm right on the Chester border, you're not far at all!
What do you have? I have 2 young Jacobins if you're interested.
Thanks again!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are very pretty birds.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohhhhh, don't do that to me! I always wanted Jacobins! Can you post a picture? What are you asking for them? Are they 'inside' birds or are they weathered in a loft?
I have 2 lofts. One with all American Fantails, the other with homers, tumblers, crosses, a couple feral rescues and 1 Carneau. (you can see my lofts at my website below - Cottageontheseacoast). I have roughly 200. I have an isolation room in my basement that I bring a couple of my older birds and my 2 Ring Neck Doves into during the winter.


----------

